# EKWB Coolstream SE360



## exxer1986 (26. April 2022)

Mein Setup:
Core i9 12900 K
Asus ROG Strix Z690 E WiFi
EKWB Quantum Velocity2 CPU Kühler
64 GB DDR 5 RAM
1 TB Samsung Evo 980 Pro
Bequiet Dark Power 12 850 W

Wie muss ich die Wasserkühlung anschließen? Beim Radiator ist weder eine Bezeichnung der Zuleitung, noch eine Bedienungsanleitung dabei. Beim CPU Kühler ist in der Bedienungsanleitung oben der Output eingezeichnet, aber laut Beschreibung ist oben der Input.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. April 2022)

Bei Radiatoren ist es egal wo du den Zulauf oder den Ablauf anschließt.

Was den CPU-Kühler angeht ... die Beschreibung sagt das Gleiche wie das Bild untere Anschluß rein oben raus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

